
Lenovo’s ThinkPad 25 anniversary edition laptop leaks - emdashcomma
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/9/22/16351328/lenovo-thinkpad-25-laptop-specs-photos-leak
======
bubblethink
This is generally considered to be quite a letdown based on the leaks. The
only thing retro about it is the old style keyboard. They slapped the old
keyboard on a T470 from the looks of it, which doesn't quite warrant all the
hype they drummed up. They ran a series of surveys and blogs.

------
sevagh
16:9? Not classic. Nvidia graphics? Not good for Linux users. Pass.

~~~
mikejmoffitt
Nvidia graphics with the actual binary drivers are great for Linux users. What
are you talking about?

Plus, this is a modern Intel-based laptop, so I'd strongly bet that it's
implemented with Optimus and therefore has Intel graphics driving the display
and ports, just like on the T460p.

~~~
yellowapple
"Nvidia graphics with the actual binary drivers are great for Linux users."

The binary drivers are pretty invasive (they replace quite a few libraries and
such, if I'm remembering right from when I originally setup my current gaming
rig), and they were really slow to support KMS and Wayland (but apparently
that's changed within the last year or so).

Nvidia is also typically a showstopper for non-Linux free operating systems
(like, say, OpenBSD) which tend to not have any possibility for Nvidia-
provided binary drivers. Considering that the safe bet for OpenBSD is
basically "buy a ThinkPad", a "retro" ThinkPad with Nvidia graphics is kind of
a downer.

Meanwhile, my ordinary T470 with Intel graphics works reasonably well
(suspend/resume aside, but I can live without that) on OpenBSD's -CURRENT
branch, so if this "retro" ThinkPad is just a T470 with Nvidia graphics and a
non-chiclet keyboard, then it ain't like there's much reason for me to really
want it.

------
danbolt
I'm in the line for a new laptop soon, and this is really enticing!

------
lsiebert
my first thought was that it was leaking data to the company. Lenovo's
reporting home or doing other BS seems to be something I've seen quite a bit
of.

------
bifrost
Looks like the image of the laptop is photoshopped, the keyboard is "wrong".
IE: its the old and more popular keyboard.

~~~
mikejmoffitt
I can't tell if this is a troll post or if you are being obtuse, considering
what this laptop is called.

------
crsv
Well it looks like it's 25 years old, so they've got that going for them.

